# May have to put down my best friend



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Very sad. I'd trade my life for his if that was possible.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Sorry to hear. Hope it's not the case.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Sorry to hear, not an easy decision.


----------



## ol' 58 (Jul 12, 2019)

Been there, more than once. It's hard to do and I feel for you. You'll do what's right for both of you.


----------



## ol' 58 (Jul 12, 2019)

xxx


----------



## ol' 58 (Jul 12, 2019)

xxx


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Sorry to hear. But let me give you some advice. If your buddy needs to be put down, do it. We let our Corgi get too ill before I took her in and it was not pleasant. I won't go to details but I still kick myself for not proceeding faster with that particular decision 7 years ago. I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

My condolences.

The older I get the more I like animals.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I put mine down in January. Hardest thing I have ever done.


----------



## Private Hudson (Jan 27, 2018)

I'm sorry. He looks like a great dog.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Dogs never last near long enough. I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

if/when you do put your dog down, please be there with him while he passes. 

also, the best way to ease your own pain is to get another dog as soon as possible. alot of people feel like that is disloyal, but i'd bet a years worth of strings that if you _could_ ask your dog, they would pick one for you


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

So sorry, it's the price we pay for many years of happiness. Try to do what's best for your friend.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Thanks everyone. He's just 11 and full of life. He's got some type of nerve degeneration that's making it difficult for him to control his back legs. He fell over this morning on the grass and cried out in pain. It broke my heart. A $10.000.00 operation might correct this but it's not guaranteed. I'm so upset. Life sucks and I feel so badly for those of you that went through this.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Happier times.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

My dog of 12 years is riddled with cancer. I have been giving him pain medicine and feeding him half a tin of cooked boneless chicken breast and a tin of pink salmon everyday. He is over the month the vet gave him, but he is going out a little more every day. Any day I will have to take him in. I don't think I will be able to put him down myself, and the vet clinic only lets dogs in so if they do it he will be on his own.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

player99 said:


> My dog of 12 years is riddled with cancer. I have been giving him pain medicine and feeding him half a tin of cooked boneless chicken breast and a tin of pink salmon everyday. He is over the month the vet gave him, but he is going out a little more every day. Any day I will have to take him in. I don't think I will be able to put him down myself, and the vet clinic only lets dogs in so if they do it he will be on his own.


I am so sorry. Why do dogs get into our hearts so much?


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

1SweetRide said:


> I am so sorry. Why do dogs get into our hearts so much?


It's not just dogs. Any pet does that. We had to put down one of our cats just 2 months ago. It's heartbreaking. That cat wakes me up every morning and I have never been late to work because of him. He also waits for me at the bathroom door when I take my shower every morning coz he comes over to drink from the faucet after I'm done. I miss him every freaking day I wake up. Before this virus thing started I woke up one morning late for work because he was not around to wake me up.  

I know you would do what's best for him. Really sorry to hear. I know how it feels.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Very sorry to hear all this. 

Having been through this before I can sense maybe what you're feeling. Every dog is different, and every one will break your heart after spending the whole of their lives making you happy. I've learned as much about love from dogs than humans, and I trust dogs more. 

When all is said and done, please honour you dog by giving another a chance to make you happy.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Ah man, so sorry you have to go through this. Like many others here, we've been through this several times and we're not done yet. Words aren't enough. Take care.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Man that’s terrible


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

I had a hard time reading through similar threads in the past. I have a deep affection for animals of all kinds. Last year I rescued a bat and brought it back to life. Thanks for all the kind words, it helps. I'm going with him to the vet tomorrow. I'm hoping there's something they can tell me that will help.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

So so sorry to hear about your dog. Let me be with you in a hope that tomorrow's visit to the vet will bring some better news.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

I am not a dog guy, actually allergic to them, I am surrounded by dog lovers and I feel your sorrow.

Do the right thing for your friend even though it's hard.

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

1SweetRide said:


> Thanks everyone. He's just 11 and full of life. He's got some type of nerve degeneration that's making it difficult for him to control his back legs. He fell over this morning on the grass and cried out in pain. It broke my heart. A $10.000.00 operation might correct this but it's not guaranteed. I'm so upset. Life sucks and I feel so badly for those of you that went through this.



It sucks to hear this.

There is a dog near me that uses a trolley for its hind legs. Might something like that work?

What breed is the little guy?


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Stay strong bro. We are with you.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

colchar said:


> It sucks to hear this.
> 
> There is a dog near me that uses a trolley for its hind legs. Might something like that work?
> 
> What breed is the little guy?


I was thinking of that too! He's a Wirefox Terrier.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

It's so painful to have to make decisions based on cost that mean life or death for a loved member of the family.

I suppose many of us have had to make those decisions and there's just no easy way around it. When you have a sick cat and it costs $5000 for surgery, how many of us could afford that?

Sorry man. It's tough.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

I know. There shouldn't be a cost associated with a life yet there is. He's obviously not ready to go. He's perky, happy, eating, drinking, still loves to be held.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Have you tried CBD? It will alleviate the pain. Get the one in liquid form so you can adjust the dosage.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Chito said:


> Have you tried CBD? It will alleviate the pain. Get the one in liquid form so you can adjust the dosage.


Never thought of that. Brilliant. I'll ask the vet this afternoon.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

1SweetRide said:


> Never thought of that. Brilliant. I'll ask the vet this afternoon.


 My neighbour has a very old dog and she was having issues walking from at least 2 years ago. They started her on CBD and I still see that dog around. And she's been okay although I seldom see her on her walks now. But she seems to be okay whenever I see her.


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

It’s heartbreaking to lose something you love. It’s a painful decision, you have my sympathy. I had to put my Cairn Terrier down last week, he was 16 years old. His hips were gone, cataracts, hearing. I was with him throughout the procedure. Really broke my heart. It’s going to take some time to get used to him not being here.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

1SweetRide said:


> I was thinking of that too! He's a Wirefox Terrier.



I thought so. I have a Welsh Terrier and have considered a WFT as a sibling for him.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

1SweetRide said:


> Never thought of that. Brilliant. I'll ask the vet this afternoon.



The walker/stroller thing is an option. CBD oil is as well (I've never used it but some people on a couple of Welsh Terrier Facebook groups swear by it). Hopefully there are other options as well.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

colchar said:


> I thought so. I have a Welsh Terrier and have considered a WFT as a sibling for him.


They are amazing dogs.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Sad news. I've had to put down 2 the past few years. It doesn't get easier.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

1SweetRide said:


> They are amazing dogs.



Terriers are the best. I love all dogs, and like dogs far more than I like people, but Terriers are the best of the lot. Nothing compares.

I have read a lot about the WFT and really like the idea of getting one, but keep reading that they do best as the only dog. It is going to be tough enough getting Riley to share me that it might be an idea to get a breed other than a WFT, one that is more amenable to sharing its home with another dog.

Then again, what I have read might have been completely off base.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

colchar said:


> Terriers are the best. I love all dogs, and like dogs far more than I like people, but Terriers are the best of the lot. Nothing compares.
> 
> I have read a lot about the WFT and really like the idea of getting one, but keep reading that they do best as the only dog. It is going to be tough enough getting Riley to share me that it might be an idea to get a breed other than a WFT, one that is more amenable to sharing its home with another dog.
> 
> Then again, what I have read might have been completely off base.


Ours shares our home with a smaller dog. Brought the other dog in when the WFT was about 6 years old. No issues at all and I’d never heard that before.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

SaucyJack said:


> Sad news. I've had to put down 2 the past few years. It doesn't get easier.


I don’t know how’d I’d cope with that.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

1SweetRide said:


> Ours shares our home with a smaller dog. Brought the other dog in when the WFT was about 6 years old. No issues at all and I’d never heard that before.



Oh that is great to hear, thanks.

One of the places I read that was _The Dog Breed Encyclopedia_. Their entry for the WFT is below. It is that last sentence that gave me pause, because my Riley will not take shit from any dog, so I figured he wouldn't appreciate a newcomer in _his_ home trying to boss him around. Put it this way, Riley is 21lbs and has made a German Shepherd cry and a Doberman piss itself.

_The Wire Fox Terrier is an affectionate, lively, and alert little dog. This is a breed that is impulsive, inquisitive, and loves to run or chase things. He is very agile and fast, and must always be provided with a secure and safe area in which to exercise and play when not on a leash. The Wire Fox Terrier has an abundance of energy, and needs a good amount of exercise, so he is best suited to very active families. He is independent, yet he thrives on the companionship, attention, and love of his family. These dogs need physical interaction and mental stimulation, and are not suited for those with little time for their pets. Alert, with a very good sense of sight and sound, the Wire Fox Terrier makes a good watchdog. He does have a strong stubborn streak and can be manipulative, so is best suited to those with some experience of dog ownership. The Wire Fox Terrier needs early socialization, and firm yet positive training. The Wire Fox Terrier can have a real possessive streak when it comes to his belongings and food, and will think nothing of starting a fight with another animal over it. These dogs are not best suited to multi-pet households, and will be bossy with other dogs and predatory with smaller animals including cats.

_
The Animal Planet entry for the WFT also made me reconsider them because it says:
_Wire Fox Terriers are outgoing and confident. This independent and mischievous breed is always ready for her next adventure. This keen, scrappy dog is playful and affectionate, and but might be a bit much for toddlers.

Wire Fox Terriers are generally suspicious of or aggressive toward other dogs and pets. This dog might also be reserved toward strangers.
_


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

1SweetRide said:


> I don’t know how’d I’d cope with that.


It's not pleasant but I love pets so I just get another


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

colchar said:


> Oh that is great to hear, thanks.
> 
> One of the places I read that was _The Dog Breed Encyclopedia_. Their entry for the WFT is below. It is that last sentence that gave me pause, because my Riley will not take shit from any dog, so I figured he wouldn't appreciate a newcomer in _his_ home trying to boss him around. Put it this way, Riley is 21lbs and has made a German Shepherd cry and a Doberman piss itself.
> 
> ...


Everything written above mirrors our experience except the last bit. He's not possessive at all and has never started a fight or even come close to one. He has killed a squirrel though and is curious with cats, not aggressive.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

So, new vet, slightly different diagnosis. They suspect a herniated disc or a tumour on the lower spinal column. Only an MRI will be able to determine. For now, we're going to try to manage the pain and symptoms with Prednisolone, Robaxin, ice packs and acupuncture. CBD was discussed and will be a future option as the vet thought that might be helpful. Last night he was a bit better, he could stand on his own and get up from laying down. We took him for a short, slow walk and he was happy. The next two weeks will be telling and I hope we can stabilize his condition. Thanks again for all the support here. You guys are an amazing bunch of people and I'm privileged to have your friendship.


----------



## cdntac (Oct 11, 2017)

My wife and I have been through this three times in five years — albeit with cats. Yeah, yeah, yeah...cue the cat haters.  We live in the country and occasionally some nice stray cats adopt our house and we’ve subsequently kept some some. 

It sure isn’t easy taking an animal to the vet for the final time. Once, many years ago, we went into room and was there when the cat was injected. I’ve never done that again. It was too painful for me to watch. My wife has done it again but I just can’t. 

One that was moreso “my” cat got suddenly sick (ended up being kidney issues) and lost weight very quickly within two days. My wife took her to the vet, I stopped in on my way by while I was working and didn’t even recognize my cat because she had lost even more weight from that morning (she was small to begin with). I looked at her, told my wife to deal with it and quickly left. Then ten minutes later I got the text message Visa charge on my phone and lost it while driving down the highway. Damn, even just writing this memory makes me really sad. 

However, not to sound cold or heartless, the best remedy I’ve found is to immediately get another. 

You don’t ever forget the previous one but there are many more out there just waiting to become your new best friend. 

It ain’t easy but you have to out your pet’s welfare above your own emotions and do what’s best for the animal. And sometimes that’s a fk of a hard thing to do.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

cdntac said:


> My wife and I have been through this three times in five years — albeit with cats. Yeah, yeah, yeah...cue the cat haters.  We live in the country and occasionally some nice stray cats adopt our house and we’ve subsequently kept some some.
> 
> It sure isn’t easy taking an animal to the vet for the final time. Once, many years ago, we went into room and was there when the cat was injected. I’ve never done that again. It was too painful for me to watch. My wife has done it again but I just can’t.
> 
> ...


It's funny how people seem to gravitate more to one kind than the other. I'm a dog person but that may have more to do with me being badly allergic to cats than any conscious decision on my part. I could not watch the procedure but the chance to spend a few final seconds with my pet might make me do it. I absolutely agree, this isn't about me.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

1SweetRide said:


> So, new vet, slightly different diagnosis. They suspect a herniated disc or a tumour on the lower spinal column. Only an MRI will be able to determine. For now, we're going to try to manage the pain and symptoms with Prednisolone, Robaxin, ice packs and acupuncture. CBD was discussed and will be a future option as the vet thought that might be helpful. Last night he was a bit better, he could stand on his own and get up from laying down. We took him for a short, slow walk* and he was happy*.



The software won't allow it, but I give this post 1,000 likes - especially the part that I bolded.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I was actually going to mention the herniated disk possibility. My wife is a huge fan of the Supervet on TV and he has done a few operations on dogs with that condition. Some breeds are more prone than others apparently. He is an amazing guy and all of the dogs made a full recovery after the operations. The symptoms were the same that you described.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

1SweetRide said:


> It's funny how people seem to gravitate more to one kind than the other. I'm a dog person but that may have more to do with me being badly allergic to cats than any conscious decision on my part. I could not watch the procedure but the chance to spend a few final seconds with my pet might make me do it. I absolutely agree, this isn't about me.



When it is my Riley's time, if it doesn't happen naturally I will have it done at home so that he is surrounded by his things in his home and being held in my arms. Speaking of which, someone is pawing at my chair wanting to be lifted up.......................


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

1SweetRide said:


> It's funny how people seem to gravitate more to one kind than the other. I'm a dog person but that may have more to do with me being badly allergic to cats than any conscious decision on my part. I could not watch the procedure but the chance to spend a few final seconds with my pet might make me do it. I absolutely agree, this isn't about me.


I was there when we had to put down the last 2 cats that we needed to put down. One was 20 years old and lived with my wife since she was 6 months old. I've known that cat for 16 years. The second one was the one I was talking about earlier. He was only with us for 5 years but it really doesn't matter. It was very difficult but at the same time I want to be there for them to see me and my wife before they pass away. We also lost one cat that was with us for over 10 years. She got out and nobody in the neighbourhood saw her. We think she was picked up by someone as she was a very good looking cat. That was very difficult. Specially for my wife as that cat was her 'baby'. Hard not to know what happened to her. And that is even more devastating.

I hope things get better with your dog, @1SweetRide.


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

colchar said:


> When it is my Riley's time, if it doesn't happen naturally I will have it done at home so that he is surrounded by his things in his home and being held in my arms. Speaking of which, someone is pawing at my chair wanting to be lifted up.......................


That was my preference, but the in home services weren’t available due to the coronavirus, so I had to take him to the vet.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

colchar said:


> When it is my Riley's time, if it doesn't happen naturally I will have it done at home so that he is surrounded by his things in his home and being held in my arms. Speaking of which, someone is pawing at my chair wanting to be lifted up.......................


Awww, sounds like he needs some attention.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Chito said:


> I was there when we had to put down the last 2 cats that we needed to put down. One was 20 years old and lived with my wife since she was 6 months old. I've known that cat for 16 years. The second one was the one I was talking about earlier. He was only with us for 5 years but it really doesn't matter. It was very difficult but at the same time I want to be there for them to see me and my wife before they pass away. We also lost one cat that was with us for over 10 years. She got out and nobody in the neighbourhood saw her. We think she was picked up by someone as she was a very good looking cat. That was very difficult. Specially for my wife as that cat was her 'baby'. Hard not to know what happened to her. And that is even more devastating.
> 
> I hope things get better with your dog, @1SweetRide.


Thanks my friend. I've lost a lot of friends and family over the years. Pets are the hardest to let go of.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Beatles said:


> That was my preference, but the in home services weren’t available due to the coronavirus, so I had to take him to the vet.


When we thought this was in store for us this weekend, we were referred to the services of a vet who still makes house calls. What kind of kind-hearted person can stand to do this for a living?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Whether it's a cat or dog, we love them and they love us. In spite of the humor of thinking that cats are completely aloof and don't love their owners the way dogs do, well, any cat lover will tell you that's just not so.

If I'm lucky enough to survive this pandemic and who knows what else comes around the corner and when my cats leave us, I would love to have a dog.

My choice would be an English Bulldog. I want one I can catch up to.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Milkman said:


> Whether it's a cat or dog, we love them and they love us. In spite of the humor of thinking that cats are completely aloof and don't love their owners the way dogs do, well, any cat lover will tell you that's just not so.
> 
> If I'm lucky enough to survive this pandemic and who knows what else comes around the corner and when my cats leave us, I would love to have a dog.
> 
> My choice would be an English Bulldog. I want one I can catch up to.


Hehheh, they are lovely dogs. My friend has one. Super, super loyal.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

1SweetRide said:


> Hehheh, they are lovely dogs. My friend has one. Super, super loyal.



And like me, so ugly they're beautiful.


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

Very sorry to hear about this. I hope everything's going ok. Losing a pet is so devastating. When I lost my German Shepherd in 2001 it almost broke me. It took me 13 years to get another dog, because I didn't think I could go through that again. On the dog person / cat person question, I always considered myself more of a dog person, but I've recently taken ownership of my daughter's cat when she moved out and left her feline behind. Despite the fact that she's been more destructive than any dog and leaves hair everywhere she goes I've actually grown quite fond of her.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

polyslax said:


> Very sorry to hear about this. I hope everything's going ok. Losing a pet is so devastating. When I lost my German Shepherd in 2001 it almost broke me. It took me 13 years to get another dog, because I didn't think I could go through that again. On the dog person / cat person question, I always considered myself more of a dog person, but I've recently taken ownership of my daughter's cat when she moved out and left her feline behind. Despite the fact that she's been more destructive than any dog and leaves hair everywhere she goes I've actually grown quite fond of her.


Hi, thanks for asking. I feel like you but the wife wanted a dog (we ended up with two). Love ‘em both. We have him on steroids and weekly acupuncture sessions. We also bought him some non-slip socks that help him keep his legs together on slippery surfaces. He’s not the same but doesn’t seem to be in any pain and seems really happy again. Here’s his first acupuncture treatment. Who knew this even existed? Glad you are enjoying the cat. They’re mysterious creatures to me.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Anybody watch this? Go ahead, I dare ya! lol..


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

1SweetRide said:


> Hi, thanks for asking. I feel like you but the wife wanted a dog (we ended up with two). Love ‘em both. We have him on steroids and weekly acupuncture sessions. We also bought him some non-slip socks that help him keep his legs together on slippery surfaces. He’s not the same but doesn’t seem to be in any pain and seems really happy again. Here’s his first acupuncture treatment. Who knew this even existed? Glad you are enjoying the cat. They’re mysterious creatures to me.
> 
> View attachment 312290



How the hell did you manage to get him to stay still for that? My Riley would have been off like a shot.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

colchar said:


> How the hell did you manage to get him to stay still for that? My Riley would have been off like a shot.


Ha, well, he’s a well behaved little guy. And, he knows there’s a donut waiting for him.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

SaucyJack said:


> Anybody watch this? Go ahead, I dare ya! lol..


I can’t lol.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

1SweetRide said:


> I can’t lol.


lol....I dare ya!!!!

Yeah, it can be hard to watch.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Just back from the weekly vet visit. They’re putting him on CBD oil. I feel the need to make brownies.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

1SweetRide said:


> Here’s his first acupuncture treatment. Who knew this even existed? Glad you are enjoying the cat. They’re mysterious creatures to me.


We have a Jack Russell, almost 11 years old. He has ALWAYS chased his tail angrily from time to time but it didn't seem to be anything. Vet always said not to worry about it but in the past year or so he's started getting the shakes from time to time too. We've collected opinions from well over a dozen very knowledgeable people (my wife is in the dog sport world) including three veterinarians, and the consensus is that the breeder who docked his tail (or had it docked) damaged nerves and it has bugged him all his life. (Reputable breeders don't do that anymore, but anyone buying a puppy should ask about it.)

So he has had acupuncture recently, two treatments, not sure it has made any difference. The acupuncturist/vet also shaved two 1" X 2" patches along his backbone near the tail, and we've had to hold little 1/2" sticks of burning incense-like stuff over top of those shaved patches on our very reluctant dog. Smells like marijuana might be part of the sticks but we're not enjoying these treatments any more than the dog is. Again not sure it has made any difference and starting to wonder if we're being taken down a garden path. (The owner of the vet office is a friend who has been very fair to us, but these treatments are being prescribed and administered by one of the vets who work for her.)

So the dog is now on twice-daily Gabapentin (used for nerve pain in humans too) and once-daily Metacam (Tylenol for dogs) and seems comfortable enough most of the time. When he sees a squirrel or when he plays with our other dog it's like he's two years old again, so we're not dreading anything yet. But he's had more medical attention in his life than I have and the fear that he is in irreparable pain arises from time to time.

We love our dogs but there are times when having them is not easy.


----------



## Johnny Spune (Sep 15, 2014)

Sorry for your challenges. Unfortunately I’ve had too much experience with this. My first when I was 16. My dog since I was 5. I had to carry her in to the vet myself. And most recently another dog of 11 years. Dogs are not spiteful, conniving, two faced, etc, etc. They love us unconditionally. I held them both tightly in my arms head to head to the very end and then some. I hope they felt that love.
I hope you and your dog are able to enjoy each other for many years to come.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

boyscout said:


> my wife is in the dog sport world



We may need to talk.


----------



## JeremyP (Jan 10, 2012)

I have seen the CBD work wonders in my brothers German shepherd. He had horrible joints in his back legs , and could barely get around (only 6 years old ). Once he started taking the liquid , about a week into the treatment he was up and around. I am blown away by the difference it has made , might be worth a try.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

boyscout said:


> We have a Jack Russell, almost 11 years old. He has ALWAYS chased his tail angrily from time to time but it didn't seem to be anything. Vet always said not to worry about it but in the past year or so he's started getting the shakes from time to time too. We've collected opinions from well over a dozen very knowledgeable people (my wife is in the dog sport world) including three veterinarians, and the consensus is that the breeder who docked his tail (or had it docked) damaged nerves and it has bugged him all his life. (Reputable breeders don't do that anymore, but anyone buying a puppy should ask about it.)
> 
> So he has had acupuncture recently, two treatments, not sure it has made any difference. The acupuncturist/vet also shaved two 1" X 2" patches along his backbone near the tail, and we've had to hold little 1/2" sticks of burning incense-like stuff over top of those shaved patches on our very reluctant dog. Smells like marijuana might be part of the sticks but we're not enjoying these treatments any more than the dog is. Again not sure it has made any difference and starting to wonder if we're being taken down a garden path. (The owner of the vet office is a friend who has been very fair to us, but these treatments are being prescribed and administered by one of the vets who work for her.)
> 
> ...


So true. The little one keeps forgetting that the bathroom is outside and the larger one has these issues. I’ll bring him back to the vet in a week and I’m hoping the oil will have helped by then. But, if it’s due to pressure on the spinal nerve I’m not sure this will help.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

JeremyP said:


> I have seen the CBD work wonders in my brothers German shepherd. He had horrible joints in his back legs , and could barely get around (only 6 years old ). Once he started taking the liquid , about a week into the treatment he was up and around. I am blown away by the difference it has made , might be worth a try.


He’s on 0.24ml per day. I need about 0.25 litres per/day


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

People who haven't had a dog may not get this, or they may get a sense of why people have dogs.

Conrad Black: I was a cat person, before we had Maya — I will miss this wonderful dog


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

boyscout said:


> People who haven't had a dog may not get this, or they may get a sense of why people have dogs.
> 
> Conrad Black: I was a cat person, before we had Maya — I will miss this wonderful dog


Sad but beautiful.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

My brother has to take his Australian Shepherd in for an ultrasound this week. The vet suspects that he might have hemangiosarcoma.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

colchar said:


> My brother has to take his Australian Shepherd in for an ultrasound this week. The vet suspects that he might have hemangiosarcoma.


What does that mean?


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

1SweetRide said:


> What does that mean?



It is a form of cancer. If he has it, the prognosis is not good at all.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Oh man, I hope that’s not the case.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Sidney (my brother's dog) has a tumor on his spleen that is bleeding. There is nothing that can be done for him so my brother will have to show him mercy this week. He would have turned 12 in August.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

colchar said:


> Sidney (my brother's dog) has a tumor on his spleen that is bleeding. There is nothing that can be done for him so my brother will have to show him mercy this week. He would have turned 12 in August.


Damn, that's sad. Poor guy. Bet he had a great life and will be remembered until we join them.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

1SweetRide said:


> Damn, that's sad. Poor guy. Bet he had a great life and will be remembered until we join them.



He did have a great life, the kind every dog should have.

I can't decide whether to go see him to say goodbye, or to just leave it and not intrude on his and my brother's last couple of days together.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

colchar said:


> He did have a great life, the kind every dog should have.
> 
> I can't decide whether to go see him to say goodbye, or to just leave it and not intrude on his and my brother's last couple of days together.


I think you might regret not having visited. I would.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

1SweetRide said:


> I think you might regret not having visited. I would.



I made arrangements with my brother to go down later this afternoon, but my elderly mother who lives with me just took a fall on the back deck and couldn't get up. She seems to be OK, but there is no way she could handle my Welsh Terrier while I went to see Sidney.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

colchar said:


> I made arrangements with my brother to go down later this afternoon, but my elderly mother who lives with me just took a fall on the back deck and couldn't get up. She seems to be OK, but there is no way she could handle my Welsh Terrier while I went to see Sidney.


Jeez, what's going on with your world!


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

1SweetRide said:


> Jeez, what's going on with your world!


With Mum it is a regular thing. She has early stage Alzheimer's and isn't in good physical health.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I ended up going to see Sidney tonight to say goodbye. I am simultaneously glad that I did, and sorry that I did.

Here he is in happier days, when I was dog-sitting him two years ago.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Beautiful dog. Looks so happy.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I wish you guys both the best.
The circle of life is not easy.

A little less than 2 years ago, My first dog, a Malamute (a gentle teddy bear with a big personality) 

was approaching her walk across the rainbow bridge after a life well lived of 17 years. 
I adopted her from the Human Society after she had been taken in with a large group of animals from a homeless "tent city" in downtown Toronto. She had several health issues...worms, malnutrition, what they thought were early indicators of hip dysplasia, and a persistent cough (which after a failed surgery, another vet solved with some cheap prednisone pills for a few months) but was otherwise, happy and friendly and excited to see what each new day would bring. At about 8 years of age, a cancerous lump was detected and removed. She was a tough old girl, always entertaining and had an adorable "howl" that people loved to hear. She was like our child (before we had a child). we took her everywhere. 

Healthy Malamutes have a life expectancy of between 10-12 years. By about 15, she was deteriorating. Her hips had trouble keeping her legs together on our tile floors. She slept a great deal, she began to struggle with incontinence. Skin growths appeared. But she still seemed to love life. In her final weeks, feeding became difficult...an lifelong voracious eater, she started to become very picky about food. Our vet did not think there was much more that could be done, other than some appetite stimulants. We knew the end was near, and in fairness, the world didn't owe her any more time...We were told that the prednisone could shorten her lifespan, so we thought she might only get 8-10 years, everything else was like playing with the house's money. So, in her last month, neari9ng the age of 17 and rapidly deteriorating, we began what I called "the farewell tour"...Took her to see all her old friends, do the things she always enjoyed like swimming in the lake, boat rides, favorite parks, etc. a celebration of her life.

One day she simply stopped eating. We had a frank discussion with our vet who we have a fairly close relationship with, due to our several pets. He said its usually the sign of organ failure and/or an animal simply not wanting to go on. He also said, its fairly uncommon for dogs to pass in their sleep, he approximated it at about 10%, no doubt theres some statistical bias due to his occupation, but still an interesting number. Mila's final appointment was made.
On that morning, we treid to feed her some cold cuts for breakfast (a special treat for her), which she refused,took her for a nice walk, giving her extra time to sniff whatever she wanted on our walk and let her set the pace.
At the vet, they had prepared a room with a small sofa, a big plush dog bed etc. Mila always enjoyed the vets because of the treats they frequently gave her as well as the attention. We all sat on the floor/dog bed together, petting her, praising her etc. The vet explained what would happen and the first of 2 needles went in, 1 to put her to sleep, and the other to stop her heart, which sadly, was one of the few parts of her that was still functioning properly. We continued petting her and telling he she was a good dog, and thanking her for everything she did for us as she drifted to sleep. Everyone has to make their own decision about doing this, but I cant imagine not being by her side that day when she had practically devoted her life to being by side for all the previous years. Anything I could have done to make the process easier for HER, I would have done. Anything. That day was all about her. The only thing I ever question is whether I should have made that last walk longer, given her more time to sniff the neighborhood etc. To let her whither away and die of self-starvation was never an option.
We still miss her deeply and we all have fond memories and stories of her life.

Unfortunately, we have a house full of aging pets.
An older cat passed away last year at about 15 (strangely, at the vets, on her own in between getting some tests done- she had a long history of health issues).
Our other dog, an Australian shepherd is 15 and this year is in rapid decline. and our other cat is nearing 20 years of age.

In February, we decided to add some youth to our pet depth chart, with a Husky puppy, so that my daughter wont have a completely bleak outlook on pet ownership. And she has been an entertaining, feisty little sparkplug in the house. But she will break our hearts one day as well. They all do....puppies, grandparents, parents, spouses. Its the price of love. But for now, we get to enjoy them like its never going to end.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

[ATTACH
I put my rescue dog of ten years down in January. (pic above) Hardest thing I have ever done. He had been sick and was diagnosed with an abdominal tumor. He was scheduled for an ultrasound to see if his mass could be operated on but the night before he became ataxic. By the time I got him to his appointment it was too late.

About a month later I adopted this one. I was told she was a shepherd mixed with a collie. I can tell you that after 4 months I know that is wrong. She is definitely a hybrid. Part sable German shepherd and part coyote. Bty that tail is lethal. She gave me a mild concussion a while back. I was helping her fetch a toy that rolled under the couch. When my head was 3 inches from the floor she wacked me and my head bounced off the hardwood floor. I love this dog to death but she would be horrible around young kids. So clumsy and unaware of her strength. And fast as hell!


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Personally, I like dogs more than I like people - and it isn't even close. Based on some of the posts in this thread I think perhaps some others here feel the same.


----------

